# Immigration Issue



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

So I am approved to sponsor my wife and step daughter from outside Canada.We have another child which I am father of,Canada citizen,Canada passport already.Final info cic asks is a written letter from my wife saying who her daughter''s father is,his whereabouts and the nature of the relationship.She has no contact with him at all.How much info does cic want??Is a name and whereabouts unknown sufficient??Is this just a formality in case it is possible child abduction on my wife's part?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd ask an Immigration agent exactly what is needed, I've had to this not once, but several times because the Immigration Bureau does not make the steps clear but if I was to read between the lines they will need something from the father. Once that task has been completed then it's up the Candian government to issue a Visa, hopefully they don't have any requirements, I'm not familiar with Candian Immigration policies but I sure am familiar with US and those requirements were so expensive and tough that I ended up retiring here with my legally adopted kids.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> if I was to read between the lines they will need something from the father.


That is the problem,the father is unknown,even says on birth certificate,father ""unknown"


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bairdlander said:


> That is the problem,the father is unknown,even says on birth certificate,father ""unknown"


So that's the answer, father unknown, whereabouts unknown.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

bairdlander said:


> That is the problem,the father is unknown,even says on birth certificate,father ""unknown"


Unknown or typical local style, refused to reveal ????

I know a few girls who got pregnant when overseas and when they came back home, refused reveal who got them pregnant.

And their love is too deep, they will protect the guy, who may have his own family, as revealing the guy would mean the guy's family maybe broken up.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

simonsays said:


> Unknown or typical local style, refused to reveal ????
> 
> I know a few girls who got pregnant when overseas and when they came back home, refused reveal who got them pregnant.
> 
> And their love is too deep, they will protect the guy, who may have his own family, as revealing the guy would mean the guy's family maybe broken up.


From a legal standpoint it makes no difference. Law, if enforced has no interest in what the moral high ground might be. 
Even here, when legality of an issue is in question, the final word is what is recorded in writing.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

So basically,,what you all are saying,my wife can claim ignorance?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bairdlander said:


> So basically,,what you all are saying,my wife can claim ignorance?


When my wife came to the UK the line was whereabouts unknown and no contact since before birth.


----------

